# Flint knapping Glass and rock



## BOHUNTER (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive been hesitant about posting here for one reason. FAKES..LOL

 Im a flintknapper, i was surfing the web for slag glass and someone had a post and google grabbed it so here I am now. Been here a few days and Im sitting in one of the Deep Souths ports and all these years never got into digging bottles just old house finds and stuff but nothing like you guys are doing but.... I wanted to find someone who has found or stumbled across an old glass factory. Maybe found some large Slag glass chunks, I mean BIG...Like 12 inch boulder like pieces, those 20-40lber range pieces. If you have I would like to see some pics and if you want to unload some too let me know.

 Ive been beating rocks for about 3.5 years now and alot of them too. Im an Addict! I love working glass. As I read around tonight I saw several other knappers and saw some looking for glass bottle bottoms. So I decided to post! Didnt know where but if a Moderator thinks this isnt the right spot please move me somewhere else. 

 I have already spoken to a close Bottlenut on here who lives a few miles away and I will hunt him down tomorrow at the car show! I also saw you guys stumble across some points (arrowheads) occasionally, man... post them babies I like rocks! I like that Paleo too!!! I saw it!! Yeah you know the one...and that Dove is S-M-O-K-I-N, absolutely a G-10 screamin killer!

 My name is Steve Holloway, I live in Milton/Pace Florida and I like anything you get cut doing. So looks like Im gonna dig a hole soon! 

 I make points from Birdpoints to 12+ inch blades. This point is a Clovis but very modern as it is made from Blood Red Glass. I made it this week. Its almost 8 inches long. I diamond scribe my work and sign with a sharpie. I know some hate reproductions but when you love doing it as much as I do, I do everything to protect it. Most of my Killer A+ pieces are bought by aquaintances and collectors of the art. My lower end pieces are NORMALLY off type and the materials arent native to the type/region anyways. So its kinda easy for a collector to tell. But wanted to let you all know this before I get judged! LOL







 Man thats bigger than I expected. But you can see the type of work I do. Im here to learn from you guys but if any fellow rock chippers want to chime in, Im all ears and will help with any question on knapping I can. I mainly make and study Deep South point types, I make youtube videos and have a website. 

 Appreciate the opportunity to come aboard and watch yall post freakmode bottles! 

 My only question is..... Are you crazy for going so deep in a privy? What about a cave in, your toast! What drives ya!

 Steve Holloway


----------



## ajohn (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey BOHUNTER,
 Welcome.Interesting  name, interesting interest.You have the heart of a warrior...Do you smudge? If so, I have a gift for you.
                                                               Anthony-John


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bohunter. I find flintknapping very interesting. I've seen it done by a local flintknapper named George Martin (he's from Stroudsburg, PA).. he did a talk at the local rock club a few years back. I haven't had much luck finding points in my area - but I know people have been collecting them probably ever since they've been finding them in this area. my mom has a nice bowl of them that she received from a friend of hers. She died in 1986 and was 91... they were collected a long time ago. I'll see if I can take some pictures of them for you soon. The town I live in (Macungie) had a major indian jasper mine, so jasper points are what we find around here. I could kick myself, because back when I was a teenager, I had this cliff that I used to hang out at (not a big cliff, but a cliff) that had jasper flakes all over it that I used to collect... never dug, though.. The cliff is limestone and jasper is not native there. It's only about 3 miles from the mines - so I know they had to be making points there. Of course there are houses on top of it now!  There is a field about 2 miles from where I am that I have found big jasper rocks in, but no points. Must have been carried down from the mines - storage field? It's about 1/2 a mile from the cliff. 

 Kate


----------



## glass man (Dec 6, 2008)

ARROW HEADS WAS WHAT I FIRST COLLECTED.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey BOHUNTER
   First welcome .Have to say your passion is considered some what taboo around here . There are a great many artifacts here in the happy hunting grounds . Not to mention more flint and churt  than a man could want .Myself  I see nothing wrong with it as long as there not being passed off as artifacts .Like you said you scribe you pieces so I think its pretty cool . I once found a nice flint  point while digging a footer in south Florida . It was donated to a small south Fl museum because it would have had to been a traded piece.  Anyway I am told we have some what of a master around here who's work is very hard to discern from the real thing other that the many years of  patina a piece gets laying in the ground or in the creeks .Heres a few rock Ive found on the river bank and in creeks .Some I am not sure about .
     bill


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple of more


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been told that experts can tell who made a point... be it old or new... each person has their own style. Apparently the best flintknappers had their points traded widely and it's possible to identify not only where a point is from based on the rock, but who made it (not literally who, of course - but they can tell the same person made certain points).


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 6, 2008)

From what I've been told, any reputable flintknapper working today does sign his work. And these same flintknappers can tell others work... someone trying to pass off new as old can be caught. 
 Regarding big chunks of glass, I'm no help to you, but there is a big chunk on display (not for sale) at Gilman's aka Lost River Cave in Hellertown PA. I was just staring at it and I has to touch it... took me at least a minute or two to notice the sign that said "Please don't touch"!!! I apologized[] - Bob was ok with it! I think it's from Corning NY. 

 By the way, that is a beautiful point you made. 

 Kate


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Kate 
   Thats what I was saying  years of patina cant be put on a point and I would say your right about the experts being able to tell if a certine person made this or that point . Its the guy thats not the pro who gets taken and I guess its like anything else let the buyer beware .Around here the big talk is weather  the left or the right handed Indian's  were the ones who produced most of the point .With the left handed being said to have . With my points I know they are real cause I or my wife picked them up . 
             bill


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 6, 2008)

Bill, 
 I'll be honest - I can't even really see much patina on a jasper point! I'd be taken! I really have no desire to buy them anyway, but if I ever find one, I'll treasure it!  

 Kate


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 6, 2008)

To Bohunter and the others:  Well I am a story teller I guess.  It seems that a lot of the posts on the Forum â€“ incite me to write on the subject presented.       At my home in New York State, I lived less than a half mile from an area where the Indians had staged a big battle with Sullivanâ€™s Army when they went from the Elmira NY area all the way to Watkins Glen, trying to get rid of the Indians.       The natives had lived in the valley between Montour  Falls and Watkins for many years.  When Sullivanâ€™s men went up the east side of Seneca Lake about a mile and a half, the Indians went down over the path on a cliff and took their canoes across the lake in a north western move.  Sullivanâ€™s Army kept going up the east side of the lake.       It is thought that most of the warriors went back across the lake on a north east route and came to shore on the east side of the lake near a creek and falls on point in the lake.  From there they went up the hill and waited in an old road that crossed the creek about a half mile up the hill where the road went across the creek in a shallow ford.  They took their stands behind a group of old large trees on the north side of the creek and killed off some of the armyâ€™s men.  There was a big battle that left arrowheads over a four acre area where many arrowheads were found.     The northern area of this battle happened where my Grandfather had a berry and grape vineyard.  He ended up with a big ten quart bucket of arrowheads over a few years of working his vineyard.  I used to play with them as a kid.  Unfortunately I donâ€™t know what happened to them.  Knowing him â€“ he probably bartered them off to men at his favorite bar.  He did give me seven or eight that I still have.     There is to this day a two acre area of those old virgin trees still standing on that area.  All this was less than a half mile from my home.     As for big glass pieces â€“ I have seven or eight chunks that I was given at the age of seven and eight.  I think I mentioned them in my homepage / welcome section.  They came home with a man that worked at the Corning Glass factory in Corning,  NY.     It looks like some other Forum people enjoyed your hobby also.  Keep it up.  Red Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 6, 2008)

Story extended:  That cliff where the indians escaped had original indian paintings on the flat cliff surface.   Later it was added to with whitemans painting of  a flag and it is often seen by tourist taking Captain Bills lake ride on Seneca Lake.
 RED Matthews


----------



## BOHUNTER (Dec 6, 2008)

RED,
 I had a nice reply to you all and the rascal Timed out and after I typed it ...PLUUUUUU server error!
 LOL

 Oh well, Nice history lesson. Natives had a brain it seems! He lost men because he probably underestimated and didnt know the terrain! Post some pics!

 Here are a few more points. largest Hopewell Ross is 12 inches and is Texas Chert. Bottom row is Deep South stuff...






 Steve


----------

